# Convertir des fichiers MP3 en CD audio



## webi (5 Octobre 2000)

Voila, je débarque un peu sur Mac et je voudrais convertir des fichiers MP3 en vue de les graver sur CD audio pour pouvoir les écouter sur ma chaîne.
Comment faut-il s'y prendre ?
Quelle application (simple et pas prise de tête) faut-il ?
Le format pour les CD audio est-ce bien AIFF ?
Merci de me lancer une bouée !!!!


----------



## bengilli (5 Octobre 2000)

moi j'utilise audio catalyst (dispo je crois sur version-tracker) mais tu peux aussi utiliser toast pour convertir le mp3 en AIFF (pour cela tu fais "sauvegarder" depuis les pistes et toast génère du Mp3 par défaut)

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## JackSim (5 Octobre 2000)

Si tu utilises le logiciel Toast pour la gravure, tu n'as pas besoin de convertir préalablement les fichiers en AIFF, le programme est capable d'effectuer la conversion à la volée. Ouvre Toast, sélectionne le type de CD "CD Audio" et fais glisser tes .mp3 sur la fenêtre de Toast. Il ne reste plus qu'à graver !



------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## webi (7 Octobre 2000)

J'ai Toast Pro version 4.0.1.1 et il est impossible de convertir les MP3 en en fichiers audio. 

JE VOUDRAIS SIMPLEMENT CONVERTIR DES MP3 EN FICHIERS AUDIO ECOUTABLE SUR N'IMPORTE QUELLE PLATINE LASER.

QUELQU'UN AURAIT-IL LA SOLUTION ???

HELPPPPPPPP !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2000)

Mon petit gars, tu ne peux faire ce qui est décris plus haut que si tu possédes la version deluxe de toast 490 francs...dans ce cas, glisse tes mp3 dans la fenetre de toast en ayant défini CD audio ...Je me suis aussi fais avoir... Alors je sais de quoi je parle...Bon courage...


----------



## JackSim (7 Octobre 2000)

Avec la version normale de Toast, il est possible de graver un CD audio lisible par n'importe quelle platine mais uniquement avec des fichiers AIFF. Pour convertir les MP3 en AIFF, la solution gratuite et performante s'appelle SoundApp.

Site de SoundApp : http://www-cs-students.stanford.edu/~franke/SoundApp/ 
Version française : http://perso.pacwan.fr/bonnaphil/ 

------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## ficelle (8 Octobre 2000)

j'utilise MPecker DropDecoder 1.6.1 (PPC), et c'est tres pratique pour decoder les fichiers par lots avec un simple glisser/deposer.


----------



## webi (9 Octobre 2000)

Je viens de télécharger SoundApp, j'ais converti mes fichiers, c'est très simple et ça marche.

Merci à tous de votre aide précieuse !


----------

